# "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?"

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall einen ZEN für den 2. PC kaufen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mein nächstes Upgrade will ich irgendwann 2017 machen.

8C/16T für unter 250€(natürlich mit entsprechender Leistung ggü. Intel). Hatte noch nie auf eine CPU mit gleich vielen Kernen geugradet und habs auch nicht vor.

Ich zähle auf dich AMD.


----------



## OldboyX (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mehr als alles andere zählt die breite Verfügbarkeit. 2016 ist lang und wenn die Prozessoren erst zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2016 aufschlagen ist es reichlich spät und man konkurriert dann mit Intels Kaby Lake. AMD bräuchte mal wieder ein Produkt das konkurrenzfähig auf den Markt kommt und über das man sich nicht 1 Jahr vorher anfängt das Maul zu zerreißen mit irgendwelchen Versprechungen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn AMD mit Intel gleichzieht oder gar überholt. Auch wenn ich mit meinem 3930k mehr als zufrieden bin würde ich mich mal wieder über ein wenig AMD-Hardware freuen, die Intel Feuer unterm Popo macht.


----------



## bschicht86 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die IT-Welt braucht wohl mal wieder ein 2.tes Athlon64 vs. Pentium 4 (träumen wird man ja wohl noch dürfen) 

Mehr als 40% schneller als mein FX8350 (Wenn AMD von Excavator ausgeht) ist ein guter Grund zum Aufrüsten. Ach was red ich, Zen ist schon gekauft. Kann man irgendwo vorbestellen?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ein starkes AMD wäre auf jeden Fall wünschenswert, ich glaube zwar nicht, dass Intel dann plötzlich mit 30% Leistungszuwachs pro Gen anfangen würde, aber preislich könnte sich da definitiv in Reaktion was bewegen...
...darüber hinaus braucht AMD auch allein schon deshalb eine neue CPU-Architektur, um ihre APUs weiterhin weiterentwickeln zu können; Intel hat mit Skylake zwar nach wie vor die schlechtere GPU-Effizienz im Vergleich zu AMD, aber im Gesamtpaket, also der APU-Effizienz, sind sie anscheinend endlich gleichgezogen! 40% mehr IPC für den CPU-Part würden AMD einiges an Takteinsparungen ermöglichen, womit sie wieder unbestritten an der Spitze der APU-Entwicklung wären!
Ach, und der Boardentwicklung tut es auch gut...


----------



## Rolk (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Vor Ende 2016 wäre eine neue CPU für mich sowieso Geldverschwendung. Warscheinlich könnte ich auch noch problemlos auf die 2. Zen Generation warten, also kann ich bequem abwarten was da gutes auf uns zu kommt. So wird es vielen gehen die mindestens mit Sandybridge unterwegs sind.


----------



## Zsinj (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

40% ist erst mal Theorie, aber bis zum erscheinen von Zen Ende 2016 ist es noch lang. Ganz schlafen tut Intel auch nicht und  ob das dann reicht um zur aktuellen Intel Generation aufzuschließen, man wird es sehen. 

2016 wird für AMD ein verdammt langes Jahr werden, länger als 2015  und 2014 zusammen. Mit nennenswerten Stückzahlen wird man wohl sowieso erst 2017 rechnen dürfen. Es ist wirklich zu hoffen das AMD mit Zen wieder Anschluss im CPU Sektor findet.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wünsche AMD schon das sie mal wieder etwas auf den Markt bringen das Intel das Fürchten lehrt.  Bei Bulldozer kamen auch viele Versprechungen und am Schluss war die erste FX Serie langsamer als der Vorgänger.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Im August 2016 wäre Kaby Lake für mich eigentlich die vernünftige Entscheidung. Die Platform (CPU mit vier Kernen und SMT + moderner Chipsatz) wird alles bieten was ich sinnvoll nutzen könnte.

Zen wird imo mit Kaby Lake nicht auf Augenhöhe agieren können, trotzdem soll meine nächste CPU mindestens 6 native Kerne besitzen.

Zusammen mit einem für das Jahr 2016 modernen Mainboard-Chipsatz hat Zen trotz einer von mir erwarteten niedrigeren Gesamtlesitung gute Chancen in meinem Rechner zu landen. Als zweite AMD-CPU nach dem Athlon 64 3800+ Sockel 939.


----------



## GreenFreak (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

IPC sagt alleine nichts über die Gesamtperformance aus. Wenn die ZEN CPUs nicht wie aktuelle  AMD Prozessoren mit weit über 4 GHz arbeiten, sondern nur mit um die 3 GHz herum, war es das mit der Mehrleistung. Lassen wir uns überraschen.



			
				PCGH Phil schrieb:
			
		

> [...]mehr als 9 Terrabyte[...]



Was soll den ein "Terrabyte" sein?  Die Kapazität der Erde?


----------



## violinista7000 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Intel hat leider Polster genug um AMDs'chen Angriff zu kontern, im schlimmsten Fall kann Intel alle TDP Grenzen sprengen um wieder Vorne landen zu können. Deswegen hoffe ich sehr, dass Intel jeder PR-Aussage so sehr unterschätzt, dass AMD locker zurückschlagen kann. Wir wissen alle, welche verheerenden Konsequenzen haben können, wenn AMD endgültig vom Markt verschwindet.

Bei mir steht ein Aufrüsten erst im 2017 vor, und dann einem Kaby Lake -E (oder wie das Ding am Ende heisst), oder sogar mein erster AMD CPU überhaupt.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



GreenFreak schrieb:


> IPC sagt alleine nichts über die Gesamtperformance aus. Wenn die ZEN CPUs nicht wie aktuelle  AMD Prozessoren mit weit über 4 GHz arbeiten, sondern nur mit um die 3 GHz herum, war es das mit der Mehrleistung. Lassen wir uns überraschen.
> 
> 
> 
> Was soll den ein "Terrabyte" sein?  Die Kapazität der Erde?



Ich wollte nur mal sehen, ob das Internet heute mal wieder recht hat.  Fixed.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## BreakinB (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Plattform kommt "Ende 2016" auf den Markt. Und bis dahin? Ein Refresh der Bulldozer scheint ja nicht in Aussicht (wie auch - so wie beim FX-9590? ). Natürlich kann man bis dahin mit den APUs etwas Geld verdienen, die in ihrem Segment gut sind. Für "uns" wird es aber ein hartes Jahr. Mein FX-8350 wird nach dieser Planung noch seinen vierten Geburtstag feiern, die AM3(+)-Plattform sogar 7,5 Jahre alt sein. Ich bin vielleicht ein Sparbrötchen, aber das ist echt lange.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Intel hat leider Polster genug um AMDs'chen Angriff zu kontern, im schlimmsten Fall kann Intel alle TDP Grenzen sprengen um wieder Vorne landen zu können. Deswegen hoffe ich sehr, dass Intel jeder PR-Aussage so sehr unterschätzt, dass AMD locker zurückschlagen kann. Wir wissen alle, welche verheerenden Konsequenzen haben können, wenn AMD endgültig vom Markt verschwindet.
> 
> Bei mir steht ein Aufrüsten erst im 2017 vor, und dann einem Kaby Lake -E (oder wie das Ding am Ende heisst), oder sogar mein erster AMD CPU überhaupt.


Wenn Intel alle TDP-Grenzen sprengt, dann landen sie aber nicht vorne, sondern genau wie AMD mit dem Bulldozer hinten, denn unter dem Sprengen der TDP-Grenzen leidet halt nunmal naturgemäß die Effizienz! (da die Skalierbarkeit der Architekturen halt irgendwann auch mal erschöpft ist!)  Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass AMD es gelingen kann Intel auf jedem Gebiet zu überbieten. Ich hoffe nach den gesamten Aussagen AMDs darüber, dass sie von  Jaguar gelernt hätten, auf eine hoch effiziente, breit gebaute Architektur, die nicht mal versucht Intel die Performancekrone streitig zu machen, sondern im Midrangesegment mehr Kerne, mehr SingleCore- und mehr MultiCore-Effizienz und damit einfach rundherum MEHR fürs gleiche Geld bietet. Wäre auch die optimale Basis für APU-Designs...

Edit: AMD sollte sich halt darauf fokussieren an den (doch recht erfolgreichen) FX 6300er anzuknüfen, nur  dort diesmal auch noch auf der effizienztechnisch überlegenen Seite zu sein.


----------



## spy303 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Stephan Wilke , sehr guter Kommentar.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



BreakinB schrieb:


> Die Plattform kommt "Ende 2016" auf den Markt. Und bis dahin? Ein Refresh der Bulldozer scheint ja nicht in Aussicht (wie auch - so wie beim FX-9590? ). Natürlich kann man bis dahin mit den APUs etwas Geld verdienen, die in ihrem Segment gut sind. Für "uns" wird es aber ein hartes Jahr. Mein FX-8350 wird nach dieser Planung noch seinen vierten Geburtstag feiern, die AM3(+)-Plattform sogar 7,5 Jahre alt sein. Ich bin vielleicht ein Sparbrötchen, aber das ist echt lange.


 Centurion war kein Refresh, sondern einfach nur ein sehr ungeschickt hochgetakter Piledriver, darüber hinaus noch mit einem unsäglichen (rekordverdächtig dämlichen) Timing (schon vorher stand AMD bei der Effizienz gerechtfertigt unter Kritik, aber Centurion hat wirklich alles überboten) veröffentlicht!


----------



## violinista7000 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wenn Intel alle TDP-Grenzen sprengt, dann landen sie aber nicht vorne, sondern genau wie AMD mit dem Bulldozer hinten, denn unter dem Sprengen der TDP-Grenzen leidet halt nunmal naturgemäß die Effizienz! (da die Skalierbarkeit der Architekturen halt irgendwann auch mal erschöpft ist!)  Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass AMD es gelingen kann Intel auf jedem Gebiet zu überbieten. Ich hoffe nach den gesamten Aussagen AMDs darüber, dass sie von  Jaguar gelernt hätten, auf eine hoch effiziente, breit gebaute Architektur, die nicht mal versucht Intel die Performancekrone streitig zu machen, sondern im Midrangesegment mehr Kerne, mehr SingleCore- und mehr MultiCore-Effizienz und damit einfach rundherum MEHR fürs gleiche Geld bietet. Wäre auch die optimale Basis für APU-Designs...




Und deswegen habe ich „im schlimmsten Fall“ geschrieben. 

Sollte AMD doch ein großen Wurf gelingen, dann kann Intel mit 6 oder sogar 8 Kernen im Midrangesegment reagieren, deswegen die Hoffnung (eher Wunschtraum ), dass Intel einfach eine kleine Siesta macht.


----------



## BreakinB (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Centurion war kein Refresh, sondern einfach nur ein sehr ungeschickt hochgetakter Piledriver



Jup - und ich denke, dabei wird es hinsichtlich der Performance CPUs bis Q4-2016 (mindestens) bleiben. Bei den APUs passiert ja ähnliches: A10-7850k -> 7870k -> 7890k . Einfach jeweils 200 MHz draufgelegt. Das kann ich mit potentem Kühler + BIOS auch selbst..


----------



## iGameKudan (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn AMD wieder zu Intel aufschließt. Das wäre für alle gut... Auch für Intel-User. 
Und wenn man annimmt dass die 40% IPC-Zuwachs von Excavator aus auch wirklich eintreten reicht man locker an Haswell ran. 

Vielleicht gibt es dann ja mal wieder konkurrenzfähige Notebook-CPUs?


----------



## iknowit (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

+40% und ein ECHTER VOLLWERTIGER 8 kerner bei moderatem stromverbrauch wäre mal eine ansage.
aktuell gibt es ja nur die 4C/4T cpus und die pseudo 8 kern 4C/8T cpus.


----------



## azzih (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Jo ein realer 8 Kerner wäre nice. Selbst bei Skylake wird man weiterhin mit 4 Kernen abgespeist.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Nur die IPC alleine ist vollkommen egal. Es kommt vorallem auch auf Kern-Anzahl, Verbrauch und dementsprechend Temperatur, Preis(SEHR WICHTIG!) und die reale Performance und auch auf die Verfügbarkeit von guten Mainboards für die CPU an. Damit AMD in der CPU Sparte wieder Fuß fassen kann, muss Zen eigentlich in allen diesen Bereichen gut bis sehr gut abschneiden. Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt


----------



## endorph1ne (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die User in diesem Forum erwarten von AMD bessere Prozessoren, kaufen aber alle Intel und beraten neue User zu einem i5, i7. Hmm woher soll denn das ganze Geld bei AMD für die Forschung&Entwicklung herkommen?

Wenn ihr möchtet, dass AMD besser wird, kauft AMD Prozessoren! Hierbei schafft ihr auch Intel wieder einen Nennenswerten Konkurrenten der dazu beiträgt, dass Intel bessere CPU's rausbringt, statt die aktuelle ******* die auf den 1151 Boards verkauft wird. Man könnte das schon fast ein Monopol auf dem CPU Markt nennen.

Die User müssen sich halt nur für eine CPU Generation bereit erklären den Märtyrer zu spielen und Zen kaufen, auch wenn die Prozessoren schlechter als erwartet ausfallen. Der limitierende Faktor bei den meisten Spielen ist heutzutage sowieso die Grafikkarte.

Muss aber zugeben, dass ich auch einen Intel besitze heheh


----------



## BreakinB (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



endorph1ne schrieb:


> Die User in diesem Forum erwarten von AMD bessere Prozessoren, kaufen aber alle Intel und beraten neue User zu einem i5, i7. Hmm woher soll denn das ganze Geld bei AMD für die Forschung&Entwicklung herkommen?



Tja - natürlich ist das für die Firma misslich. Aber was sollen "wir" denn machen? Ich hatte seit dem Athlon XP (2001) nur AMD-CPUs in meinen Gaming PCs. Nun ist mein letzter Kauf der FX-8350 gewesen. Ende 2012. Seit dem habe ich gar nicht mehr die Option, mir ein Upgrade zu finanziellen Gunsten von AMD zu kaufen, da es nichts gibt.

Du kannst ja mal im Prozessor-Unterforum zum Neukauf eines Bulldozer raten und dir den Shitstorm antun 

Wer AMD derzeit "helfen" will, berät in Butter- und Brot-PCs auf eine APU und macht IMO nichts falsch.


----------



## Ebrithil (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



iknowit schrieb:


> +40% und ein ECHTER VOLLWERTIGER 8 kerner bei moderatem stromverbrauch wäre mal eine ansage.
> *aktuell gibt es ja nur die 4C/4T cpus und die pseudo 8 kern 4C/8T cpus*.


Das ist schlichtweg falsch, auch wenn die richtigen 8 Kerner natürlich ne Ecke teurer sind als die Mainstream Consumer CPUs.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Eigentlich erwarte ich mir von AMD nichts wirklich bahnbrechendes auf dem reinen CPU-Sektor mehr 
Da wurde ich in den letzten Jahren einfach zu oft enttäuscht.

Natürlich würde es mich freuen - ich hatte immerhin schon 6 AMD CPUs im Laufe meiner PC-Historie.
Aber ich bin Realist.


----------



## padme (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



endorph1ne schrieb:


> Die User in diesem Forum erwarten von AMD bessere Prozessoren, kaufen aber alle Intel und beraten neue User zu einem i5, i7. Hmm woher soll denn das ganze Geld bei AMD für die Forschung&Entwicklung herkommen?
> 
> Wenn ihr möchtet, dass AMD besser wird, kauft AMD Prozessoren! Hierbei schafft ihr auch Intel wieder einen Nennenswerten Konkurrenten der dazu beiträgt, dass Intel bessere CPU's rausbringt, statt die aktuelle ******* die auf den 1151 Boards verkauft wird. Man könnte das schon fast ein Monopol auf dem CPU Markt nennen.
> 
> ...



Tja in einer Planwirtschaft wie der DDR hat das vllt funktioniert, und alle haben einen Trabant kaufen müssen, hier wirds aber nix. Ausserdem brauchen wir Vorbilder und solange du einen Intel hast möchte ich nicht der erste sein...


----------



## endorph1ne (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



BreakinB schrieb:


> Tja - natürlich ist das für die Firma misslich. Aber was sollen "wir" denn machen? Ich hatte seit dem Athlon XP (2001) nur AMD-CPUs in meinen Gaming PCs. Nun ist mein letzter Kauf der FX-8350 gewesen. Ende 2012. Seit dem habe ich gar nicht mehr die Option, mir ein Upgrade zu finanziellen Gunsten von AMD zu kaufen, da es nichts gibt.
> 
> Du kannst ja mal im Prozessor-Unterforum zum Neukauf eines Bulldozer raten und dir den Shitstorm antun
> 
> Wer AMD derzeit "helfen" will, berät in Butter- und Brot-PCs auf eine APU und macht IMO nichts falsch.



Ok da muss ich dir leider auch recht geben  Einfach eine blöde Situation, für AMD und für den CPU-Markt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich würde mal nicht zu viel von Zen erwarten. AMD muss erst mal diese Lücke zu Intel aufschließen und dann kommt es immer noch auf das Fertigungsverfahren und die Verfügbarkeit an. AMD kann Zen wohl in 28nm fertigen, aber im Jahre 2015/16 wäre das doch eher ein Armutszeugnis. Lieber einen Auftragsfertiger ranlassen, als auf ein angestaubtes Fertigungsverfahren zu setzen. 

Und dann diese Träumereien hier: 8c/17t für 250€  Meine Fresse, wie dumm und naiv muss man eigentlich sein um sowas auch nur zu denken^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



endorph1ne schrieb:


> Die User in diesem Forum erwarten von AMD bessere Prozessoren, kaufen aber alle Intel und beraten neue User zu einem i5, i7. Hmm woher soll denn das ganze Geld bei AMD für die Forschung&Entwicklung herkommen?
> 
> Wenn ihr möchtet, dass AMD besser wird, kauft AMD Prozessoren! Hierbei schafft ihr auch Intel wieder einen Nennenswerten Konkurrenten der dazu beiträgt, dass Intel bessere CPU's rausbringt, statt die aktuelle ******* die auf den 1151 Boards verkauft wird. Man könnte das schon fast ein Monopol auf dem CPU Markt nennen.
> 
> ...



Selbst die Intel-User sitzen doch seit Sandy auf einer Performancestufe fest ... Es gibt eigentlich keinen logischen Grund aufzurüsten wenn man eine Sandy CPU verbaut hat ... Man muss schon krampfhaft nach einem Grund suchen die Investition zu rechtfertigen ... P.S. ich habe einen Grund gefunden. Jemand der noch auf einem Q6600  hat meinen i7-2600 bekommen und ich konnte auf einen aktuellen i7-5820k umsteigen. 

Ich hoffe sehr stark, das AMD endliche Intel mal wieder Paroli bieten kann, damit die Entwicklung in der Performance mal wieder zulegt und nicht jedes Jahr Müde 5-10% Mehrleistung dabei rumkommen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wovor ich nur die Befürchtung habe, dass SOLLTE Zen so gut werden wie sich das mancher erhofft, dann wird AMD sicher auch nen satten Preis dafür verlangen(sieht man ja aktuell mit der Fury/Fury X). Das ist aus geschäftstechnischer Sicht ganz gut für AMD, allerdings wird dadurch AMDs Position auf dem Markt nicht besser. Wenn ein AMD Prozessor dasselbe leistet wie ein Intel und das gleiche kostet wird die Mehrheit der User trotzdem Intel kaufen(die Mehrheit kennt sich nunmal nicht richtig aus, und weiß nur Intel=besser, so wie bei AMD und Nvidia). Im Grunde muss AMD in den saueren Apfel beißen und vorallem mit Zen ein P/L Wunder schaffen, damit ihr Marktanteil mal wieder wächst und vorallem ihr Ruf sich mal wieder bessert. Ich traue den AMD Ingenieren schon zu eine vernünftige CPU zu bauen, allerdings trau ich dem AMD Mangement nicht zu diese auch vernünftig zu vermarkten. Wenn AMD sich weiter versucht an den Marktpreisen von Nvidia und Intel zu orientieren, werden sie langfristig kein Land gewinnen. AMD war halt vorallem wegen eines guten P/L Verhältnisses bekannt(für mich war das DER Kaufgrund für meine R9 290), aber mit den (wirklich)neuen Karten(Nano, Fury, Fury X) orientiert sich AMD hin zu den Nvidia Preisen und gewinnt so ganz sicher nicht die breite Masse für sich. Auch wenn dann vielleicht die Zen Generation nicht so rentabel wird wie sie sein könnte, muss AMD einfach was bei seinem Marktanteil und seinem Ruf bei der Allgemeinheit tun.


----------



## Norkzlam (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich würde mal nicht zu viel von Zen erwarten. AMD muss erst mal diese Lücke zu Intel aufschließen und dann kommt es immer noch auf das Fertigungsverfahren und die Verfügbarkeit an. AMD kann Zen wohl in 28nm fertigen, aber im Jahre 2015/16 wäre das doch eher ein Armutszeugnis. Lieber einen Auftragsfertiger ranlassen, als auf ein angestaubtes Fertigungsverfahren zu setzen.



Hä? Was soll das mit dem Auftragsfertiger heißen? AMD hat seit etlichen Jahren keine eigenen Fabs mehr. Die könnten gar nicht selbst produzieren. Davon abgeshen soll Zen doch angeblich in 14nm produziert werden?


----------



## Pu244 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Frage bei den +40% ist von welchen Annahmen ist man ausgegangen. Excavator, Ok, aber ohne L3 Cache? Ist der Zen auch ohne L3 Cache veranschlagt oder hat man den schonmal in Gedanken 16MB L3 Cache mit voller CPU gescheingigkeit hinzugefügt? Wird man die Volle Geschwindigkeit halten können oder muß man wie beim Bulldozer auf Northbridgetakt herunter gehen (das hat dem Bulli das Genick gebrochen)? Kann man die im neuen Prozess hergestellten Chips locker flockig auf 5 GHz takten oder kleben die bei etwas über 3GHz wie verflucht fest (allein das kann schon 50% Unterschied ausmachen)?

Alles ein Haufen Fragen, die erst beantwortet werden wenn das Ding in den Handel kommt oder einem unabhängigen Tester in die Hände fällt, sprich bis 4 Wochen vor Erscheinen werden wir nichts wissen. Von daher ist es eigentlich müßig darüber zu spekulieren, aber man wird ja nochmal von einem 8 Kern Zen, der mit dem i7 5960X den Boden auswischt träumen dürfen.



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Wovor ich nur die Befürchtung habe, dass SOLLTE Zen so gut werden wie sich das mancher erhofft, dann wird AMD sicher auch nen satten Preis dafür verlangen(sieht man ja aktuell mit der Fury/Fury X). Das ist aus geschäftstechnischer Sicht ganz gut für AMD, allerdings wird dadurch AMDs Position auf dem Markt nicht besser. Wenn ein AMD Prozessor dasselbe leistet wie ein Intel und das gleiche kostet wird die Mehrheit der User trotzdem Intel kaufen(die Mehrheit kennt sich nunmal nicht richtig aus, und weiß nur Intel=besser, so wie bei AMD und Nvidia). Im Grunde muss AMD in den saueren Apfel beißen und vorallem mit Zen ein P/L Wunder schaffen, damit ihr Marktanteil mal wieder wächst und vorallem ihr Ruf sich mal wieder bessert. Ich traue den AMD Ingenieren schon zu eine vernünftige CPU zu bauen, allerdings trau ich dem AMD Mangement nicht zu diese auch vernünftig zu vermarkten. Wenn AMD sich weiter versucht an den Marktpreisen von Nvidia und Intel zu orientieren, werden sie langfristig kein Land gewinnen. AMD war halt vorallem wegen eines guten P/L Verhältnisses bekannt(für mich war das DER Kaufgrund für meine R9 290), aber mit den (wirklich)neuen Karten(Nano, Fury, Fury X) orientiert sich AMD hin zu den Nvidia Preisen und gewinnt so ganz sicher nicht die breite Masse für sich. Auch wenn dann vielleicht die Zen Generation nicht so rentabel wird wie sie sein könnte, muss AMD einfach was bei seinem Marktanteil und seinem Ruf bei der Allgemeinheit tun.



Klar werden sie mehr Geld nehmen und sich den Markt nicht kaputt machen, AMD ist weder die Caritas oder die Wohlfahrt, welche arme Zocker mit CPUs zum selbstkostenpreis beglückt (auch wenn man das mit dem Selbstkostenpreis momentan fast glauben könnte). Es wird laufen wie zwischen dem K7 und Athlon 64X2 oder beim Phenom II, bei AMD bekommst du für dein immer etwas mehr Leistung, das ist auch bei den Grakas meist so. klar könnten sie den i75960X Wischmopp für 200€ rausbringen, startegisch besser ist es dafür 1000€ zu verlangen, Intel kann damit ganz gut leben eben nicht die beste CPU zu haben. Auch wenn sie einen guten 6 Kern für 300€ anbieten ist das für Intel kein Beibruch, ihre Kunden müssen halt eben etwas mehr hinlegen. Allerdings wird etwas mehr bewegung in die Sache kommen, mittelfristig könnten die guten 4 Kerner in Richtung 100€ gehen und die 8 Kerner unter die 500€.



endorph1ne schrieb:


> Die User in diesem Forum erwarten von AMD bessere Prozessoren, kaufen aber alle Intel und beraten neue User zu einem i5, i7. Hmm woher soll denn das ganze Geld bei AMD für die Forschung&Entwicklung herkommen?



Das Problem ist das es eine Sache ist für AMD zu sein, die andere das deutlich schlechtere Produkt zu kaufen. Tatsache ist im Moment leider da AMD da extren zurückhängt und man schon ein recht leidensfähiger Fanboy sein muß um darüber hinwegzusehen. Eventuell sollte AMD ein Spendenkonto eröffnen, dann könnte man sich einen i7 5820K kaufen und könnte gleichzeitig noch mit z.B. 50€ AMD unterstützen oder wie wäre es mit einer Kickstarterkampagne?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



endorph1ne schrieb:


> Die User in diesem Forum erwarten von AMD bessere Prozessoren, kaufen aber alle Intel und beraten neue User zu einem i5, i7. Hmm woher soll denn das ganze Geld bei AMD für die Forschung&Entwicklung herkommen?
> 
> Wenn ihr möchtet, dass AMD besser wird, kauft AMD Prozessoren! Hierbei schafft ihr auch Intel wieder einen Nennenswerten Konkurrenten der dazu beiträgt, dass Intel bessere CPU's rausbringt, statt die aktuelle ******* die auf den 1151 Boards verkauft wird. Man könnte das schon fast ein Monopol auf dem CPU Markt nennen.
> 
> ...



Würdest du freiwillig eine schlechtere CPU empfehlen/kaufen, nur damit eine Firma wieder etwas mehr Geld hat? Den Kunden interessiert es nur was zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs an Leistung rum kommt. Die interessiert es nicht ob AMD finanziell schlecht dasteht. Will AMD (wieder mehr) Gewinne erzielen muss es halt bessere CPUs bauen. Und eigentlich ist AMDs aktuelle Situation auch deren Schuld... Einerseits weil es ja schon recht früh abzusehen war dass das Modulkonzept ohne spezielle Optimierung für den Eimer ist, weil AMD darauf gepokert hat dass aufeinmal alle Entwickler mehr multithreaded programmieren (wieso sollte man das für die geringe Useranzahl die mit mehr als 4 Threads unterwegs ist?) und weil die ab Piledriver/Vishera nix mehr für den Sockel AM3+ gebracht haben (Excavator scheint ja in der IPC schon bedeutend besser "zu gehen" als Piledriver...).

Andererseits ist AMD durch ihr Effizienzproblem auch fast der (sehr wichtige) gesamte Notebookmarkt flöten gegangen, sowohl bei den CPUs als auch bei den GPUs. 

Die CPUs/APUs müssen extrem langsam takten und sind schon an sich IPC-schwach. Da bringt auch eine tolle iGP nix...

 Bei den GPUs gibt es dank fast ausnahmslosem Rebranding nix schnelleres als ne R9 M295X (welche mit 125W statt 100W TDP auch "nur" 20% schneller als die R9 M290X ist), wobei es diese nur in wenigen Notebooks und hauptsächlich bei Apple zu kaufen gibt und AMD-technisch praktisch somit spätestens bei der M290X Schluss ist - nur ist die M290X nicht anderes als eine HD8970M, welche selber ein Rebrand der 7970M ist. Das ist in etwa die Performance einer HD7870 - nur ist NVidias schnellste Mobil-GPU (da zähle ich die GTX980 mal nicht dazu), die 980M, schon fast so schnell wie eine GTX970. Das bedeutend laut Notebookcheck dass die 980M fast doppelt (!) so schnell wie eine M290X ist. Da rechtfertigt die 980M ja sogar schon mehr oder weniger ihren extrem hohen Preis... Und in fast allen anderen Preiskategorien sieht es nicht anders aus - da bietet NVidia mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2015)

*&quot;AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?&quot; Das meinen die Redakte...*



endorph1ne schrieb:


> Die User in diesem Forum erwarten von AMD bessere Prozessoren, kaufen aber alle Intel und beraten neue User zu einem i5, i7. Hmm woher soll denn das ganze Geld bei AMD für die Forschung&Entwicklung herkommen?



Ganz ehrlich: es ist mir vollkommen egal woher AMD das Geld bekommt.
Ich bin selbstständig und muss mich dem Wettbewerb am Markt stellen. Das heißt für mich, dass ich gute Arbeit abliefern muss, um konkurrenzfähig zu sein und Aufträge zu bekommen.
Es wäre schön, wenn ich zum Kunden gehen und sagen könnte: "Lieber Kunde, ich liefere zwar nicht so gute Arbeit ab, wie meine Konkurrenz, aber du kannst mir ja trotzdem den Auftrag erteilen und dein Geld geben, damit ich zukünftig bessere Arbeit abliefern kann."
Aber so läuft das Spiel glücklicherweise nicht.
Von daher ist dieses Argument Quatsch. AMD ist in der Bringschuld, heißt AMD muss gute CPUs bringen, um Käufer zu finden. Es ist aber nicht Aufgabe der Kunden, AMD ihr sauerverdientes Geld hinterher zu werfen, damit AMD mal irgendwann gute CPUs bauen kann.


----------



## Rollora (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Upgrade will ich irgendwann 2017 machen.
> 
> 8C/16T für unter 250€(natürlich mit entsprechender Leistung ggü. Intel). Hatte noch nie auf eine CPU mit gleich vielen Kernen geugradet und habs auch nicht vor.
> 
> Ich zähle auf dich AMD.


Noch nichtmal zu Singlecore Zeiten?





iknowit schrieb:


> +40% und ein ECHTER VOLLWERTIGER 8 kerner bei moderatem stromverbrauch wäre mal eine ansage.
> aktuell gibt es ja nur die 4C/4T cpus und die pseudo 8 kern 4C/8T cpus.


Sag das mal den Leuten die sich einen Intel 6 oder 8 Kerner (oder gar mehr) + HT gekauft haben


----------



## hanfi104 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Selbst die Intel-User sitzen doch seit Sandy auf einer Performancestufe fest ... Es gibt eigentlich keinen logischen Grund aufzurüsten wenn man eine Sandy CPU verbaut hat ... Man muss schon krampfhaft nach einem Grund suchen die Investition zu rechtfertigen ... P.S. ich habe einen Grund gefunden. Jemand der noch auf einem Q6600  hat meinen i7-2600 bekommen und ich konnte auf einen aktuellen i7-5820k umsteigen.
> 
> Ich hoffe sehr stark, das AMD endliche Intel mal wieder Paroli bieten kann, damit die Entwicklung in der Performance mal wieder zulegt und nicht jedes Jahr Müde 5-10% Mehrleistung dabei rumkommen.


Ein paar Gründe gibt es zum Glück schon von Sandy umzusteigen.
Mehr Sata3/Express, USB3.x, PCIe3.0(nicht wirklich xD), M2, neue Befehlssätze, Ausfall der CPU, (im Falle Skylake) mehr PCIe-Lanes.
Also eigentlich nur ein moderneres Mainboard.


----------



## intel64gamer (26. September 2015)

*AW: &quot;AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?&quot; Das meinen die Redakte...*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> AMD ist in der Bringschuld, heißt AMD muss gute CPUs bringen, um Käufer zu finden.



Wobei natürlich das Timing auch eine große Rolle spielt. Wenn Zen sich z.B. um ein Jahr verzögern würde, dann hat AMD wahrscheinlich das Zeitfenster, in dem Zen attraktiv ist verpasst.


----------



## Flaim (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



OldboyX schrieb:


> Mehr als alles andere zählt die breite Verfügbarkeit. 2016 ist lang und wenn die Prozessoren erst zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2016 aufschlagen ist es reichlich spät und man konkurriert dann mit Intels Kaby Lake. AMD bräuchte mal wieder ein Produkt das konkurrenzfähig auf den Markt kommt und über das man sich nicht 1 Jahr vorher anfängt das Maul zu zerreißen mit irgendwelchen Versprechungen.



wenn es so lange braucht, dann sollte sich AMD die produktionskosten sparen und direkt ZEN noch weiter entwickeln bis dieser tatsächlich konkurrieren kann.
vorher hat das meiner meinung nach keinen sinn, da sie glück und dummheit der kundschaft brauchen um auch nur die produktionskosten wiedereinzuspielen.


----------



## flotus1 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

40% mehr abgearbeitete Instruktionen per Taktzyklus...
Ich erninnere mich an eine seit Jahren herumgeisternde Folie dass als Vergleichswert für diese 40% ein Excavator-Kern herhalten musste.

Selbst wenn sich Zen nicht weiter verzögern sollte und Ende 2016 zu kaufen ist (I doubt it) hinken sie doch damit immer noch Intel hinterher.
Denn 40% mehr IPC bedeutet noch lange nicht 40% mehr Leistung in Benchmarks und schon gar nicht in Anwendungen. Und bis Ende 2016 kann Intel ja noch nach Belieben nachlegen um sich einen komfortablen Leistungsvorsprung zu sichern.
Für mich sieht das so aus als müsste AMD ihren neuen Prozessor dann wieder über den Preis und die höhere Kernanzahl verkaufen. Und ob 8 Kerne Spielern bis dahin etwas bringen sei mal dahingestellt.

So pessimistisch ich das sehe, so sehr würde ich mir wünschen dass ich falsch liege. Denn die Mondpreise die Intel inzwischen vor Allem im High-End Bereich (2 und mehr Sockel pro Board) verlangt ohne echte Innovationen liefern zu müssen sind schwer zu ertragen.


----------



## Locuza (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Es spricht auch prinzipiell nichts gegen mehr Kerne und einen niedrigeren Preis. 
Es geht nicht darum Intel in jeder Disziplin oder in der IPC Disziplin zu schlagen, sondern insgesamt wieder auf Schlagdistanz zu kommen. 
Dabei existiert auch nicht nur der Retail und Client-Market, sondern Server, Data-Center, HPC-Cluster.


----------



## Overkee (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Vielleicht stehe ich mit dieser Meinung alleine da, aber ich finde aktuelle AMD CPUs schnell genug. Ich meine es gibt kein Spiel dass man damit nicht spielen könnte. Und Mehrkernoptimierte Anwendungen liegen AMD ja ohnehin. Und für alltägliche Aufgaben wie surfen oder Office braucht es nun nicht wirklich zwingend die schnellste CPU. 

Auf Zen freue ich mich dennoch. Wir spannend was AMD da aus dem Hut zaubert


----------



## FrozenPie (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

@Overkee
Wenn du solche Games wie ArmA 1-3, DayZ, Star Craft 2, Heroes of the Storm, Banished, etc. spielst, dann ist ein FX6300/8350 schon mal der Flaschenhals 
Aber ja, in gut optimierten Spielen und Anwendungen die viele Kerne nutzen wie z.B. Crysis 3, Cities: Skylines, Rendersoftware, etc. steht der FX, auch wenn er etwas mehr verbraucht, noch sehr gut da


----------



## Cook2211 (26. September 2015)

*&quot;AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?&quot; Das meinen die Redakte...*



Overkee schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehe ich mit dieser Meinung alleine da, aber ich finde aktuelle AMD CPUs schnell genug. Ich meine es gibt kein Spiel dass man damit nicht spielen könnte.



Schnell genug ist relativ. Wer sich einen Gaming PC mit hoher Leistung bastelt, der tut gut daran neben einer schnellen GPU auch eine schnelle CPU zu verbauen damit, je nach Anforderung des Spiels, nicht die CPU die GPU ausbremst.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Overkee
> Wenn du solche Games wie ArmA 1-3, DayZ, Star Craft 2, Heroes of the Storm, Banished, etc. spielst, dann ist ein FX6300/8350 schon mal der Flaschenhals
> Aber ja, in gut optimierten Spielen und Anwendungen die viele Kerne nutzen wie z.B. Crysis 3, Cities: Skylines, Rendersoftware, etc. steht der FX, auch wenn er etwas mehr verbraucht, noch sehr gut da



GTA5... Läuft auf meinem Notebook genauso schnell wie auf meinem FX8320 @4GHz.


----------



## geist4711 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

die aussage zu gta is müll: ohne hintergrundinfos wie auflösung einstellungen usw, oder meinst du da deine autos da genauso schnell fahren?
mein golf fährt genausoschnell wie ein porsche -ohne zu sagen wo, zb in der stadt.....

es wird uns nicht anderes bleiben als abzuwarten bis es konkretere infos zu zen gibt, bestenfalls es erste testmuster gibt die verglichen werden können.
bis ende nächstes jahr, werd ich noch warten können, da meine cpu-lastigsten spiele sowas wie citie:skyline bzw x rebirth sind, und mit denen komm ich mit meinem uralt phenom 965@ 3,8ghz noch gradso hin.
wenn amd dann eine cpu mit mindestens der leistung eines xeon-1231v3 hat, der ein besseres P/L-verhältniss bietet, wird eben dieser gekauft, wenn nicht wird's eben jener xeon und ich wechsel das erste mal bewusst auf intel-cpu.
was sich und ob sich was an der absoluten spitze tut, schau ich mir an aber das ist nicht meine preisklasse.

mfg
robert


----------



## Julian1303 (26. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Overkee
> Wenn du solche Games wie ArmA 1-3, DayZ, Star Craft 2, Heroes of the Storm, Banished, etc. spielst, dann ist ein FX6300/8350 schon mal der Flaschenhals
> Aber ja, in gut optimierten Spielen und Anwendungen die viele Kerne nutzen wie z.B. Crysis 3, Cities: Skylines, Rendersoftware, etc. steht der FX, auch wenn er etwas mehr verbraucht, noch sehr gut da


Sry aber son Müll hab ich lange nicht gelesen. genau diese Games welche du nennst spielt mein Sohn oder hat gespielt, ebenso wie BF4, GTA5, Reign of Kings, TW3, WoT, LoL etc, Mag sein das er mit nem Core i7 ein paar fps mehr hätte, aber bisher liefen alle Spiele flüssig. Der FX 8350 is ganz gut dabei.

btt:
flotus1 ja die 40% IPC Steigerung beziehen sich laut einer Folie auf einen Excavatorkern. Und das ist schon ordentlich, da der ja auch schon ca 33% mehr als ein Piledriver im FX abliefert. Ich gönne es AMD. Ebenso gebe ich Locuza recht, warum nicht mal endlich mehr Kerne im Mainstream anstatt ständig dieses Gedöns mit 4 kernen+SMT. Hoffe schon das AMD die ZEN 8Kerner+SMT  dann in den Mainstream bringt. Zumal ja langsam alle begriffen haben das mehr parallele Berechnungen gut sind.


----------



## Locuza (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Sry aber son Müll hab ich lange nicht gelesen. genau diese Games welche du nennst spielt mein Sohn oder hat gespielt, ebenso wie BF4, GTA5, Reign of Kings, TW3, WoT, LoL etc, Mag sein das er mit nem Core i7 ein paar fps mehr hätte, aber bisher liefen alle Spiele flüssig. Der FX 8350 is ganz gut dabei.


AMDs FX-8350 im Test: Vishera für Spieler - Positive Überraschungen inklusive, jetzt mit Testvideo - FX-8350 im Test: Architektur, Spieleleistung

Ganz gut dabei sieht anders aus. 
Die Bulldozer Linie als CPU ist sowieso tot, aber >300mm² die-size mit der hohen Leistungsaufnahme und der schwachen IPC, die je nachdem dazu führt, dass man unter 30-60 FPS gegenüber einem Intel kommt, ist richtig mies. 



> flotus1 ja die 40% IPC Steigerung beziehen sich laut einer Folie auf einen Excavatorkern. Und das ist schon ordentlich, da der ja auch schon ca 33% mehr als ein Piledriver im FX abliefert.


Sarkastisch auf oben bezogen, 73% Steigerung ist schon ordentlich, aber Bulldozer ist ja ganz gut dabei. 
Vielleicht ist das auch gar nicht notwendig. 



> Ebenso gebe ich Locuza recht, warum nicht mal endlich mehr Kerne im Mainstream anstatt ständig dieses Gedöns mit 4 kernen+SMT. Hoffe schon das AMD die ZEN 8Kerner+SMT  dann in den Mainstream bringt.


Wäre schön, wenn wir ein ständiges 4 Core + SMT Gedöns im Mainstream hätten, dass Zeug lässt sich Intel fett bezahlen. 
Humanere Preise und mehr SKUs mit SMT wären eine schöne Sache, die AMD liefern könnte oder sich automatisch durch eine bessere Konkurrenz ergibt. 
AMD wird aber nicht die FX-8er günstig preisen für den "Mainstream". 
Die Fertigung ist teuer und wenn AMD konkurrenzfähig ist, sollten sie auf jeden Fall den Fokus auf Gewinn und Umsatz legen. 
Genau das ist auch das Ziel.

Wirklich für den Mainstream werden die kommenden APUs mit Zen und vermutlich GCN Gen 4 werden. 
Da wird man aber sehr wahrscheinlich ebenso bei 4 Kernen + iGPU stecken bleiben, eben mit der Konfiguration, mit der Intel den Markt seit Jahren abspeist.


----------



## Mysterion (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich finde den Kommentar vom Audiophil sehr interessant, weiß er doch selbst nur zu gut, Klänge mit hohlen Phrasen zu umschreiben.


----------



## Julian1303 (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Vergleich von Piledriver vs Steamroller vs Excavator. wäre mal interssant zu lesen wieviel weiter vorn der Excavatorkern ist.
AMD Piledriver vs. Steamroller vs. Excavator – Leistungsvergleich der Architekturen | Planet 3DNow!

Und wenns wirklich so schlecht mit den Bulldozern ist wieso holt dann ein FX8350 so gut gegenüber einem Core i7 4790K bei den Drawcalls unter DX12 auf und überholt sogar einen Core i5 2500k
DirectX 12 vs. AMD Mantle vs DirectX 11 - Benchmarks mit drei Prozessoren - GameStar


----------



## geist4711 (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

öhm, ein damaliger i7-3770k war damals knapp 7% schneller, in anwendungen normalisiert, undspäter wird dann auch geschrieben, das es +26% gegenüber einem 3570 sind, ohne singlethread-test

mit heutigen tests, over all, sind es -15% gegenüber einem i7-3770k, also sind die unterschiede mit den tests auch schon grösser geworden, die cpu's sind ja unverändert.
amd hat nix schnelleres(die 9xxxer lass ich aussen vor, die waren nur notbehelfe überhaupt was zu tun und laufen auf den meisten boards garnicht) mehr auf den markt gebracht, intel hingegen ist heute beim i7-6700 der im neuesten test 94% overall hat und der fx8350 60%. 
mit den alten test, läge man wohl bei einem unterschied von 26%, nicht 34% wie heute durch neuere tests.

kann mir gut vorstellen, das es amd gelingen wird mit zen eine cpu zu bauen, die diese 26 bzw 34% mehr leistung im test schafft und gleichziehen kann.
wenn dann ein dann neuer i7 10% (wobei bei der neuesten generation ja nichtmal +5% rauskamen) schneller ist, wird man daran nicht sterben, wenn der amd dafür ein paar euros güntiger als der dann neuese intel wird.

mfg
robert


----------



## Julian1303 (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

hier noch mal eine kürzere Zusammenfassung bei 3DCenter vom Vergleich auf Planet 3DNow! falls Locuza nicht sooo viel lesen mag

AMD-Architekturvergleich: Piledriver vs. Steamroller vs. Excavator | 3DCenter.org


----------



## geist4711 (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

uuups, da wären dann ja schon die  ca +30%  ohne jetzt auf die unterschiedlichen test-verfahren ein zu gehen. 
wenn davon nur die hälfte im pcgh-pacours bei rauskäme bräuchte zen ca +20% leisten können um aufzuschliessen, was keine hexerei sein dürfte, also ähnlich den rohleistungs-sprüngen der generationen von den genannten cpus im verlinkten 3d-now test vorher schon gemacht haben.

mfg
robert


----------



## Julian1303 (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

nee der brauch schon mehr. Wenn AMD die 40% gegenüber Excavator hinbekommt nächstes Jahr dann sind sie wieder in etwa auf Linie mit Intel.  Aber IPC ist nicht Alles. Der Energiehunger sollte sich auch etwa um 40% ändern, aber bitte nach unten

Im Fazit bei Planet 3DNow! steht schon was recht Aussagekräftiges. Und es haben sich auch schon Einige gefragt warum AMD Steamroller oder auch Excavator nicht als FX nachgeschoben hat und ZEN ganz in Ruhe entwickelt hätte. Gäbe so Einige AM3+Board Besitzer die sicher gerne 33% Mehrleistung mitgenommen hätten.

Zitat:
Wie man den heutigen Ergebnissen entnehmen kann, hat AMD an der Bulldozer-Architektur in den letzten Jahren ordentlich gefeilt. Je nach Test sehen wir einen taktbereinigten Leistungsvorsprung bei Excavator von 20, 40, 60 Prozent, auch extreme Ausreißer (+ 140 %) treten auf, sind aber die Ausnahme und stets auf neue Features zurückzuführen, die der Vorgänger noch nicht unterstützte.Alles gut also für AMD und seine Kunden? Für Carrizo-Käufer sicherlich Ja, aber ansonsten eher nicht, denn AMD versteckt Excavator wenig prestigeträchtig im Notebook-Markt. Im für das Image und die Marge so wichtigen Enthusiastenmarkt sind weder Steamroller noch Excavator vertreten. Dort schuftet immer noch der 3 Jahre alte Vishera auf Piledriver-Basis auf einer 6 Jahre alten AM3-Plattform – und damit auf verlorenem Posten gegen Intels Haswell und Skylake. Man darf sich gar nicht ausmalen, was diese 20 bis 40 % Leistungssteigerung gegenüber Piledriver hätten bewirken können. Da sind höhere Taktfrequenzen durch eine entsprechend ausgelegte neue Fertigung, ein 5-Moduler, wie er mit Komodo mal angekündigt war, doch der wie so vieles verworfen wurde, und eine moderne Plattform mit integriertem PCIe-Controller noch gar nicht mitgerechnet. AMD könnte heute bereits dort stehen, wo man ab Ende 2016 mit Zen erst wieder hin will, hätte man den Enthusiasten-Markt nicht vorzeitig freiwillig geräumt.


----------



## Locuza (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Und wenns wirklich so schlecht mit den Bulldozern ist wieso holt dann  ein FX8350 so gut gegenüber einem Core i7 4790K bei den Drawcalls unter  DX12 auf und überholt sogar einen Core i5 2500k
> DirectX 12 vs. AMD Mantle vs DirectX 11 - Benchmarks mit drei Prozessoren - GameStar


Das  8-Integer-Cores vom Bulldozer beim passenden Workload auch skalieren  können, hat man vor vielen Jahren auch bei synthetischen Benchmarks  ablesen können. 
Sogar bei einigen Real-Life Anwendungen. 

Das war aber natürlich über die vergangenen Jahre nicht der Software-Standard und für Bulldozer kommt DX12 sowieso viele Jahre zu spät. 



Julian1303 schrieb:


> hier noch mal eine kürzere Zusammenfassung bei  3DCenter vom Vergleich auf Planet 3DNow! falls Locuza nicht sooo viel  lesen mag


Den Test habe ich keine Woche nachdem erscheinen gesehen. 
Isoliert betrachtet interessante Werte, leider kann man diese nicht nach oben hin interpolieren. 
Auch leider ein Grund, wieso 40% mehr IPC gegenüber Excavator relativ nichts aussagend sind. 
Die IPC ist bei Bulldozer je nach Anwendungsfall taktabhängig und es gibt keinen L3-Cache. 
Man steht leider für die praktische Erwartung mit leeren Händen da.


----------



## jadiger (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wenn überhaupt wird AMD gerade mal gleich ziehen und Intel hat nicht mal die Volle Chipfläche genutzt.
Sie könnten wesentlich schneller CPUs machen was für uns gut ist für AMD aber das Ende bedeuteten wird.
Ich glaub nicht mal das sie überhaupt an aktuelle Intel CPUs ran kommen werden was schlecht für uns ist denn dann macht Intel weiter mit der Handbremse.


----------



## iGameKudan (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



geist4711 schrieb:


> die aussage zu gta is müll: ohne hintergrundinfos wie auflösung einstellungen usw, oder meinst du da deine autos da genauso schnell fahren?
> mein golf fährt genausoschnell wie ein porsche -ohne zu sagen wo, zb in der stadt.....



Kleiner Vorgeschmack:

Wyniki procesorów (CPU test #1) â€“ 1920 × 1080 Very High :: PCLab.pl

Ich starte mal eben selber noch GTA...



Spoiler



EDIT:

Aufm PC lief GTA in 1680x1050 - FX8320 @4GHz, 2,4GHz Northbridge und 2,4GHz DDR3-RAM in Verbindunng mit einer HD7950 @1100/1350MHz:

FXAA: an
MSAA: aus
VSync: aus
Bevölkerungsdichte: maximal
Fahrzeugdichte: maximal
Sichtweite: maximal
Texturqualität: sehr hoch
Shaderqualität: sehr hoch
Schattenqualität: hoch
Reflexionsqualität: hoch
Reflexion MSAA: aus
Wasserqualität: hoch
Partikelqualität: sehr hoch
Grasqualität: Sehr hoch
Weicher Schatten: weicher
Nachbearbeitung: hoch
Bewegungsunschärfe: aus
Anisotrope Filterung: 16x
Umgebungsverdeckung: hoch
Tesselation: sehr hoch

Auf meinem Laptop mit einem Core i7 3630QM (2.4-3.4GHz, läuft in Spielen durchgehend mit 3.2GHz auf allen Kernen), 8GB 1600er-RAM, einer Radeon HD7970M @900/1200MHz auf 1920x1080:

FXAA: an
MSAA: aus
VSync: aus
Bevölkerungsdichte: maximal
Fahrzeugdichte: maximal
Sichtweite: maximal
Texturqualität: hocch
Shaderqualität: hoch
Schattenqualität: hoch
Reflexionsqualität: hoch
Reflexion MSAA: aus
Wasserqualität: hoch
Partikelqualität: sehr hoch
Grasqualität: Sehr hoch
Weicher Schatten: weicher
Nachbearbeitung: sehr hoch
Bewegungsunschärfe: aus
Anisotrope Filterung: 16x
Umgebungsverdeckung: hoch
Tesselation: sehr hoch

Jeweils waren die erweiterten Grafikoptionen deaktiviert.

Mit dem FX hatte ich teilweise Drops auf unter 30FPS (die GPU-Auslastung ging in den Keller, die CPU-Auslastung lag bei guten 85%...), meist aber so um die 40-60FPS. Mit dem 3630QM trotz schwächerer Komponenten meist zwischen 45-60FPS, mit sehr seltenen Drops in den oberen 30er-Bereich...

Sicher wird in der Zwischenzeit kräftig an den Treibern und am Spiel gearbeitet worden sein (ich hatte den FX im März/April...), allerdings hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch noch diverse andere Intel-CPUs wie einen 2500K, einen i3 4170 und einen i7 2600K (April - September) - auf dem i5 und dem i7 lief GTA sogar mit erweiterter Sichtweite und langen Schatten erheblich besser, der i3 hat in etwa wie der FX performt.


----------



## wurstkuchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wie gut, dass in dem """Artikel""" nicht einmal erwähnt wird, wofür "IPC" steht.


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Overkee schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehe ich mit dieser Meinung alleine da, aber ich finde aktuelle AMD CPUs schnell genug. Ich meine es gibt kein Spiel dass man damit nicht spielen könnte. Und Mehrkernoptimierte Anwendungen liegen AMD ja ohnehin. Und für alltägliche Aufgaben wie surfen oder Office braucht es nun nicht wirklich zwingend die schnellste CPU.
> 
> Auf Zen freue ich mich dennoch. Wir spannend was AMD da aus dem Hut zaubert



Das Problem ist das bessere ist der ärgste Feind des Guten, auf Autos bezogen: ja, der Trabant ist eigentlich Perfekt, man kommt damit überall hin, bleibt Trocken usw., was will man da eigentlich noch mehr? Dennoch behaupte ich das ein aktueller 7er BMW besser ist. Mag sein das man mit einem AMD alles Spielen kann, das geht mit einer alten Core2Quad Q6600er Schüssel auchnoch. Tatsache ist das ein aktueller 4 Kern i7 den FX 8000ern in allen Punken entweder gleichwertig oder haushoch überlegen ist, von daher greift man zu dem wenn man etwas anständiges will. Bei einer Hochzeit serviert man ja auch nicht irgendwelche Pampe die "auch noch essabr" ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass in dem """Artikel""" nicht einmal erwähnt wird, wofür "IPC" steht.


IPC und CPU ergibt nach 2 sek. diesen Artikel:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instructions_per_cycle

"Instruktionen pro Zyclus", es geht um die verarbeitete Menge an Daten pro Takt.
IPC ist der Hubraum, der Takt die Drehzahl, leides zusammen ergibt die Leistung.


----------



## Cleriker (27. September 2015)

*AW: &amp;quot;AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?&amp;quot; Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das bessere ist der ärgste Feind des Guten, auf Autos bezogen: ja, der Trabant ist eigentlich Perfekt, man kommt damit überall hin, bleibt Trocken usw., was will man da eigentlich noch mehr? Dennoch behaupte ich das ein aktueller 7er BMW besser ist. Mag sein das man mit einem AMD alles Spielen kann, das geht mit einer alten Core2Quad Q6600er Schüssel auchnoch. Tatsache ist das ein aktueller 4 Kern i7 den FX 8000ern in allen Punken entweder gleichwertig oder haushoch überlegen ist, von daher greift man zu dem wenn man etwas anständiges will. Bei einer Hochzeit serviert man ja auch nicht irgendwelche Pampe die "auch noch essabr" ist.


Dieser Vergleich hinkt aber derbe. Du vergleichst Dreck mit Gold, was mieses, mit dem besten.
Bei Autos wäre passender, einen Fünfer mit vier Liter V8, verglichen mit einem V10 siebener und nicht ein Trabant. Die Trabbis unter den CPUs nennen sich Atom.

Beim Hochzeitsessen wäre das dann ein ordentliches fünfgänge Sterne Essen, oder das ähnliche, nur dass es direkt vor Ort zubereitet wird und es einen zusätzlichen Nachtisch gibt.

Der Vergleich ist allein schon deshalb fraglich, weil man einen übertakteren FX auf das Niveau eines 4770 bekommen kann. Der i7-4770 wäre deiner Definition nach also ein Trabant!?

Ich glaube es war die 06/15 in der man sehen konnte, dass es mit der stark übertakteten 980 aus dem Testsystem quasi egal ist ob ein FX6300, oder ein 5960X im System sitzt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Rollora schrieb:


> Noch nichtmal zu Singlecore Zeiten?



Bin gerade mal 21. Hatte zwar im ersten PC einen Singlecore, der wurde aber von nem TriCore Phenom abgelöst.


----------



## Knogle (27. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Ein paar Gründe gibt es zum Glück schon von Sandy umzusteigen.
> Mehr Sata3/Express, USB3.x, PCIe3.0(nicht wirklich xD), M2, neue Befehlssätze, Ausfall der CPU, (im Falle Skylake) mehr PCIe-Lanes.
> Also eigentlich nur ein moderneres Mainboard.



Dann gibts noch weniger Gruende von Westmere umzusteigen
Habe USB 3 via PCIe Karte, habe M2 via PCIe Karte, habe SATA 3 via SAS Controller, und PCIe 3.0 durch 60% uebertakteten PCIe 2.0 fast annaehernd, und von der CPU performance bin ich bei nem i7 3930k


----------



## Rollora (28. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Und wenns wirklich so schlecht mit den Bulldozern ist wieso holt dann ein FX8350 so gut gegenüber einem Core i7 4790K bei den Drawcalls unter DX12 auf und überholt sogar einen Core i5 2500k
> DirectX 12 vs. AMD Mantle vs DirectX 11 - Benchmarks mit drei Prozessoren - GameStar


Weil das ein einzelner, rein theoretischer, synthetischer Benchmark ist und in der "Echtwelt" nie so performen wird.
Zumal du sagst er überholt SOGAR den i5 von vor 4 Jahren... ist doch traurig, ein 8 Kerner der 2x so viel Strom verbraucht (ok eher 50%, heut' hab ichs mit Übertreibungen) und 3x so viel Diefläche (x86 Kerne onlx, GPU nicht mitgerechnet), 2x so viele Kerne hat, schafft es in einem speziell dafür gemachten Benchmarkszenario an der Konkurrenz vorbei zu gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. September 2015)

*AW: "AMD Zen: Mit 40% höherer IPC wieder konkurrenzfähig?" Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



JeeBo schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch ein bissel Eigenleistung bringen...
> Wobei der Artikel wirklich nicht viel wert ist.



Es ist kein Artikel im Sinne einer News-Meldung, eines Hintergrundberichtes, Tests oder Praxisartikels. Es handelt sich vielmehr, wie auch im Artikel erwähnt, um die gesammelten Meinungen der Redakteure zu einem Thema, eine Art Massenkolumne vielleicht. Just sayin'.


----------

